# 1996 flooring in trailer



## ~hobbyfarmfanatic~ (Sep 8, 2018)

I just bought a 1996 3 horse slant trailer with a tack area as well. There is quite a bit of rust and the flooring (planks) is original. I want to replace them even if there is no rot because I’m afraid of an unnecessary accident, but what all should I look for? How best to deal with rust? Also, the divider closest to the door is hard to move and seems to move a little part of the wall at the bottom along with it. Give me all your advice on making sure a horse trailer is sound!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Take the floor out. Then look really closely at the undercarriage, supports, along the walls, etc. A lot of trailers that look ok are not ok because that rust is hidden. If it has visible rust along the seams, bottom of the trailer, etc. I would be very hesitant to use it. If you're at all concerned, take it to a trailer repair or manufacturing place and have them go over it for you. See if it's even worth fixing. Some are, some aren't. Some trailers need a new floor and new wiring and brakes and they're good to go. Others are not worth the expense of repair. Repairing the floor is easy and inexpensive. Its the supports and metal repair that can quickly add up.

Other things that will need to be replaced are tires (if the trailer has been sitting out in the weather, the tires are likely shot even if they look new), wiring, and brakes. You'll also want to have the wheel bearings repacked if it hasn't been done in the last year or two.


----------

